

Demonstrating the Philae Lander on the Space Station - abdullahdiaa
http://blogs.esa.int/rosetta/2014/11/07/demonstrating-the-philae-lander-on-the-space-station/

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8571868](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8571868)

